# state truck



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I saw a 1988 F800 429 gas for sale it's an ex state truck with 10K miles on it and they are asking $8,995 obo not plows or sander central hydraulic plumbed for hydraulic sander.What should this truck be work looks to be in good shape i think it has a 5 speed.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I was woundering if any one has one like this and knows how much it shoud be worth?


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

An 85 F650 dump with 6.9 diesel sold at auction (old Housing Authority truck) for $2250, needed brakes that price included a hydraulic liftgate. maybe this helps???


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I think i saw that truck in the Big Truck and Equipment Trader this week and on their website. I saw a 1987 L9000 10' dump, central hydraulics, all seasons body, plow and wing, an old town truck with low miles for $7500 a few weeks ago in the truck trader. Unless that truck is in excellent shape and is mechanically sound or is perfect I personally wouldn't pay $9k for it. I know the state of ct has auctions for the old state trucks and they go for under $5000 (or so i've heard). a person near foxwoods has a whole yard full of old town/state trucks. Lots of people starting out seem to have them around here. I'd shop around, look for another paper called Auto hunter, there were a few plow trucks in this weeks edition. hope this helps!

Bryan


----------



## bob (Dec 26, 1999)

On a related note, my friend bought a county pick-up truck at an auction. After he gat the truck home, he realized that it had a dump bed. What a bonus!


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

"I know the state of ct has auctions for the old state trucks and they go for under $5000 "

All the state of CT trucks are sold "unfit for the road" you need to have the truck inspected in Wethersfield, quite a trip for some. These trucks generally have 400,000+ miles on them and require an equivalent amount of $$$ in repairs to make them road-worthy-usually complete brake and axle overhauls are needed. Most folks buy a couple of them and cobble together one working vehicle.


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

I sold a 1973 F700 grain truck at my farm auction for $3,500 and thought I was robbed. It was a Louisville, 361, 4 speed split axle. Steel grain body, roll tarp. Similar trucks in the area I'm from sold in the neighborhood of 5k and up.

For an 88 with only 10,000 miles, it sounds pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

*here's another truck for you cat320*










This looks just like the other truck in the Big Truck and equipment trader, they probably were bought from the same town or where ever. it looks the same, but a lot cheaper. It might be worth checking out if you live near it.

Bryan


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Bryan thanks for the info i havn't got the latest issue i will call on this after the holiday. These are from the state of mass. dpw or Highway dept. as they now put on there trucks.They are pretty beefy F800 and worth a look if they have low miles.I would prefere a diesel but will go thru and paint this up and make it like new if i buy it.


----------

